# The name of the AP that has screwed more wives and girlfriends than all other men combined has been released-



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

His name is Justafriend.

She knew him in HS/college, maybe even dated/hooked up. . He works at her workplace. He goes to her gym. He is probably in your social or even one of your friends - possibly even a relative. He is a member of her sports team, running club or civic organization. His kids go to the same school as her kids.

Be on the lookout for Justafriend, he is the most prolific OM of all time.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> His name is Justafriend.
> 
> She knew him in HS/college, maybe even dated/hooked up. . He works at her workplace. He goes to her gym. He is probably in your social or even one of your friends - possibly even a relative. He is a member of her sports team, running club or civic organization. His kids go to the same school as her kids.
> 
> Be on the lookout for Justafriend, he is the most prolific OM of all time.


Don't ever talk to a girl who says she just has a friend.

-Biz Markie


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I think Justafriend and O. Hesgay are related somehow.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I know that dude. I also know his buddy, heisharmless. There is a cousin named youaretheoneilove. They run in the same circles.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

He MUST have a twin sister named Anaquaintance, and her best friend Justsomechick? It “just happened” that they get penetrated by innocent men on the regular.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

QuietRiot said:


> He MUST have a twin sister named Anaquaintance, and her best friend Justsomechick? It “just happened” that they get penetrated by innocent men on the regular.


I think his sister is Itdidntmeananything. 

She seems to get around quite a bit too.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Steering this a bit off-course, what woman would want a lover who was not a friend, first.

I get it, this is about men who get close to women (and into) by pretending to be their friend.

FWB's can quickly lead to LTR's.
Or not....

This attitude assumes that women get nothing worthwhile from such relationships, and are always victims.

That said, most would admit, initial love and lovemaking can be wonderful.
Great memories can be had.

Any later hurt feelings can go both ways.
Plus, who wants someone to deceive you and them wasting your _valuable time on Earth._

We should all prefer total honesty; yes, others selfishly push it aside.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Quite the family!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I once met iwouldneverhurtyou at a bar. Guess what? She wanted me to pay for her drink.

luckily, haveyoumetmyattorney came into the bar and everyone scattered like cockroaches. I kinda like that dude.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ineffective to focus on Justafriend, O. Hesgay , heisharmless, youaretheoneilove or Itdidntmeananything, as they are like water as soon as you dip your toe in the pool.

Rather focus on the one dipping their toe in the pool in the first place.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> _*I think Justafriend and O. Hesgay are related somehow.*_


I do believe they're first cousins to "she's fat and ugly" and "she's a Lesbian."


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I always wondered when hesanobody walked in, for a nobody he got certainly a lot of attention from dontyouworry


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> Itdidntmeananything


I was told his name was itwasjustaflybynightthing. I think this was because she had so many APs named itdidntmeananything .....


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

What every name they go by, they always answer to Hehasitinforya.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Ineffective to focus on Justafriend, O. Hesgay , heisharmless, youaretheoneilove or Itdidntmeananything, as they are like water as soon as you dip your toe in the pool.
> 
> Rather focus on the one dipping their toe in the pool in the first place.


 But it sure is nice when the pool gets drained or at least screwed up beyond use.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> His name is Justafriend.
> 
> She knew him in HS/college, maybe even dated/hooked up. . He works at her workplace. He goes to her gym. He is probably in your social or even one of your friends - possibly even a relative. He is a member of her sports team, running club or civic organization. His kids go to the same school as her kids.
> 
> Be on the lookout for Justafriend, he is the most prolific OM of all time.


His parents weren't imaginative or kind. Because he has a twin sister of exactly the same name, Justafriend.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Atafriend'shouse has a wife who wasn't mentioned. The friend didn't know that his wife was a closer friend than he was.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> I think Justafriend and O. Hesgay are related somehow.


that's his alias.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I do believe they're first cousins to "she's fat and ugly" and "she's a Lesbian."


They're all children of shesmarriedandknowsimmarried

That's the one my ex sniffed around.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

itsjustwork
Hesjustaniceoldman
Cousinjimmy 

Yeah the wheels really flew off


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

These are sad, but quite humorous.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Ohheismarriedwithkids....


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Heneededme is always a great handle.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

that is odd. I know a WOMAN who is called Justafriend.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Talker67 said:


> that is odd. I know a WOMAN who is called Justafriend.


Some names can go either way like Pat, Shawn, Jordan etc. 

Justafriend is one of those names.


----------

